# How to design microprocessor



## دطجكحم (21 يونيو 2007)

أريد من الأخوان مساعدتي بطريقة تصنيع الدوائر المتكاملة على سبيل المثال طريقة تصنيع Cpu اللذي يعتبر أعقد دائرة إلكترونية كما هو معلوم والبرامج المستخدمة في ذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر مني .....


----------



## دطجكحم (24 يونيو 2007)

يا إخوان هل الموضوع صعب ..........


----------



## adi4u (25 يونيو 2007)

I think this is beyond the scope of this forum !!!


----------



## adi4u (25 يونيو 2007)

This kind of technology is protected by governments
mostly USA


----------



## ammi (26 يونيو 2007)

اخي العزيز السلام عليكم
ان ما تطلبه ليس مستحيل ولكنه صعب
لانه يحتاج الى تقنيات عالية جدا وباهضة في الادماج , ولو انك اردت صناعة 8085 وهو "بسيط" بتقنية بسيطة لكان بحجم براد 
ثم انه يحتاج الى عدة اختصاصات منها مختصين في النواقل والتبريد والديزاين و و و...
انا ارى كي لا تضيع الوقت قم ببرمجته وهو متاح لكل من يملك حاسوب 
واحسن من هذا هو استخدام الميكروكنترولر لانه حقا ممتع


----------



## مروة 1022 (27 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الفاضل هذة بعض المحاضرات عن كيفيه تصميم ال microprocessor 
ويجد ايضا مشروع عن التصميم بالصور وتم بالفعل عمل هذا التصميم وبالنجاح 
هو الشرح بسيط جدا ولدكتور شغال فى وكاله ناسا الامريكيه 
:1
ارجو ان اكون وضعت ما يفيد لك فى هذا الموضوع :


----------



## دطجكحم (27 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## saife_eldeen (27 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mogahed_10 (4 يوليو 2007)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

أتمنى الرد بطريقة أفضل ..
لا داعي للرد بهذه الطريقة ..

تم التعديل

المشرف العام


----------



## دطجكحم (5 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## never.before (5 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالغفار عيسى (5 يوليو 2007)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## عبدالغفار عيسى (5 يوليو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طلال عبدالعزيز (5 يوليو 2007)

شكرا ونتمنى المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## mrcomputer (9 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الموضوع ما هو معقد و لا هو حكر على اي احد
انا اشتغلت معالج بسيط () (general purposeدون خبرة و معرفة كبيرة) وكان رد اي واحد اطرح
عليه الفكرة الاستهزاء لكنها نجحت و قبلها في سنة اولى كان عندنا مشروع وحدة معالجة بسيطة محددة الغرض
اوضح بعض الامور الي تلزم

هناك فرق بين microprocessor و microcontroller
Microprocessor هو وحدة معالجة قادرة على تنفيذ مجموعة من التعليمات تسمى(instruction set)
و التحكم من خلال هذه التعليمات ببقية اجزاء النظام و في كثير من الحالات ربط النظام بانظمة اخرى باستخدام 
قوانين نقل للبيانات تسمى بروتوكولات
Microcontrollerهو نظام كامل يحتوي على معالج (Microprocessor) و ذاكرة و وحدة ادخال واخراج و وحد اخرى تقوم بعمليات مختلفة على شريحة واحدة
يجب عليك اولا ان تحدد ماذا تريد ان تفعل بالضبط

اذا كان الهدف تطبيق بسيط لايحتاج الى امكانيات خاصة و سرعة كبيرة و اذا لم تكن مهندس كهرباء او احد 
متعلقاتها كالاتصالات و الحاسوب و الميكاترونيكس فعليك باحد المايكروكنترولرز المتوفرة بالاسواق مثل سلسلة 
Pic16fxx او Motorola MC68000 او غيرها فهي سهلة التعلم و يمكن استخدامها بمعظم المجالات و معظم مشاريع البسيطة تستخدمها مثل التحكم في محرك كهربائي نظام انذار للحريق التحكم في أي ...

اذا كنت تنوي بالفعل تصميم معالج فيجب ان تدرك الخطوات اللازمة:
اولا تصميم المعالج
ثانيا تصميم مترجم بسيط لتقوم بكتابة برامج للمعالج
ثالثا تصميم محاكي للمعالج لتقوم بفحص البرامج التي تود تنفيذها على معالج افتراضي (simulator)
رابعا تصنيع المعالج
خامسا تصميم وحد الادخال و الاخراج التي تمكنك من استخدام المعالج –عرض المخرجات على شاشة مثلا-
و تمكنك من كتابة البرنامج داخل ذاكرة المعالج
و اريد ان انبه الى ان الخطوة الاولى فقط هي خطوة اساسية و يمكن الاستغناء عن بقية الخطوات مع ان ذلك لا 
يمثل اختصار فعملية كتابة البرامج دون مترجم بحد ذاتها اصعب من تصميم المعالج 
و اذا رايت ان عدد الخطوات كبير و الموضوع صعب يمكنك ان تبتدئ بتصميم دوائر المنطق التي يمكنك من خلالها تنفيذ مشاريع بسيطة في اقل من يوم مثل مشروع الة حاسبة

و للتصميم ثلاث مراحل
اولها التصميم الوصفي (وهو وصف لعمل المعالج و علاقته بماحوله و يشمل تصميم 
الاوامر التي سوف ينفذها و العمليات التي سيقوم بها و البروتوكول (القوانين) المستخدم لضبط الادخال و الاخراج
ثانيها النصميم التركيبي (و هو وصف لدوائر المعالج و التي تقوم بتنفيذ الاوامر حسب التصميم الوصفي 
فاذا كانت جزئ من التصميم الوصفي (تعليمة مثلا) اجمع المسجل أ و المسجل ب فعلى التصميم التركيبي 
ان يوضح ALU (دائرة المنطق و الحساب) المتضمنة على دائرة الجمع و يوضح المسجلان أ و ب و الناقل 
الذي ينقل محتواياتهما الى دارة الجمع بالاضافة الى دارة التحكم(CU) التي تتحكم بتسلسل هذه العملية فلا يجوز الجمع ثم نقل أ و ب الى دارة الجمع مثلا
و التصميم التركيبي له اشكال كثيرة مثل لغات وصف الهاردوير و مثل رسم الدوائر المنطقبة للحاسوب و غيرها

ثالثها التصميم الفيزيائي و التصنيع و للاسف فانه لا يمكنا خلط تراب مع ذهب لنحصل على معالج فتقنية صناعة
الالكترونيات هي من اسرار الشركات الصانعة لها غالبا و هنا لنا على الاغلب خياران استخدام دوائر منطق عائلة TTL او استخدام FPGA و هي رقاقات الكترونية منخفضة الثمن تحتوي على مئات الاف الوحد المنطقية و هذة الرقاقات متوفرة في السوق باسعار بسيطه و يمكننا من خلالها تصميم معالجات قوية يمكن ان تصل الى قوة معالجات بنتيوم و اكثر 

و اريد ان انبه ان المعالج ليس اصعب الدوئر بل على العكس من اسهل النظم الرقمية فهناك الحواسيب الخاصة الغرض مثل كروت الشاشة و معالجات الاشارة اصعب بكثير عدا عن النيروكمبيوتر و الريكونفيقربل كومبيوتر التي ماتزال في بداياتها حتى مع كل هذا التقدم نظرا لتعقيد تصاميمها و الافتقار الى نظريات رياضية لتبسيطها و وصفها بشكل فعال
و المهم هو علو الهمة و عدم اليأس و ليس توفر المعلومات و المعدات 
و اذا كانت هناك محاولة جادة في هذا الموضوع فيسرني ان اقدم المساعدة بما لدي من معلومات بسيطة كطالب هندسة حاسوب


----------



## mrcomputer (14 يوليو 2007)

اسف اذا ثقلت عليكم بشوية مساعدة ما رح اعيدها 
يبدو انو الاهتمام حول الهندسة و ليس في الهندسة!!!!


----------



## m_elkharseety (17 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر يا بشمهندسه مروه على فكره انت شكلك من هندسة منوف


----------



## حسام مهنا (19 يوليو 2007)

اخي العزيز ... يمكنك ان تجد ما تبحث عته في كتاب cmos digital integrated circuitsللمؤلف التركى(yusuf leblebici)


----------



## دطجكحم (21 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم................


----------



## السيف الجارح (24 يوليو 2007)

خطوة جيدة في الصناعة والعمل نحن في الجامعة ندرس المايكروبروسيسور ولكن يعلمونا البرمجة اما الصنع فلا :13:


----------



## عبد اللطيف المصرى (30 يوليو 2007)

من المهم اولا ان تدرس لغة التجميع جيدا و هندسة المعالجات الدقيقة
بعدها ممكن تفكر فى التصميم
و لازم تتعلم ال Fpga لكى تستخدمها فى التصميم


----------



## المثني بن حارثة (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .. لو سمحتم احتاج الي ملفات او مرجع لشرح Avr (microcontroller) وياريت تكون لغته تكون سهلة يمكن فهمها لاني مطلوب مني مشروع 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المثني بن حارثة (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .. لو سمحتم احتاج الي ملفات او مرجع لشرح At Mega 8535 Avrmicrocontroller) وياريت تكون لغته تكون سهلة يمكن فهمها لاني مطلوب مني مشروع 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المثني بن حارثة (4 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .. لو سمحتم احتاج الي ملفات او مرجع لشرح At Mega 8535 Avr Microcontroller) وياريت تكون لغته تكون سهلة يمكن فهمها لاني مطلوب مني مشروع 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سيد ياسين (4 أغسطس 2007)

*مرجع بسيط*

أخي المثنى ، هذا مرجع باللغة الانجليزية ، لكنه بسيط

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atmel_AVR

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atmel_AVR_instruction_set


----------



## سيد ياسين (4 أغسطس 2007)

*لا محكور ، ولا هم يحزنون*

السلام عليكم اخواني جميعاً،،،
شكراً لك أخي mrcomputer على التوضيحات،،،​ 
الموضوع بسيط ، مشهور ، العمل فيه كثير ، على الأقل : أساسه ، العمل فيه ، تطوير العمل ، نشر العمل... إلخ مب محكور على أحد ولا هم يحزنون :15: :15: 
عندنا في الجامعة كورس computer architecture ، يعلمونا فيه أساسيات تصاميم البروسسرات ، ومشروع نهاية الكورس هو تصميم microprocessor.​ 
كل إلي يحتاجه الشخص عشان يبدأ تصميم microprocessor هو خلفية جيدة في الـ digital logic ، وخلفية بسيطة عن لغة التجميع :78: ​ 
يمكن أي شخص أن يبني التصميمه بيديه على لوحات التجارب ، فيصبح عنده البروسسر الذي صممه ، لكن طبعاً أي تعديل ، تطوير ، خلل ، سيؤدي بك إلى فك الأسلاك ، وإعادة وضعها. هذا أمر طبيعي لكن سرعة التطور ، التطوير ، وتصحيح الأخطاء تكون بطيءة.​ 
في الجامعة نقوم في المختبر بعمل تصاميمنا على مرحلتين:
*المرحلة الأولى : مرحلة البرمجة : حيث نستخدم فيها لغة اسمها VHDL نكتب فيها صفات الدارة\البروسسر الذي نريد تصميمه ، وهي تعطينا شكل الدارة المطلوبة ، وذلك من خلال برنامج بيئة تطويرية كاملة اسمه project navigator.
======>>>>ملاحظة : يمكنك استخدام البرنامج لوضع التصميم وتجربته ثم تطبيقه مباشرة من الرسومات التي يظهرها لك لدارتك\بروسسرك.​ 
*المرحلة الثانية: استخدام نوع من الـreconfigureable processor لتنزيل التصميم عليه فيمثّل أنه الدارة\البروسسر الذي صممناه ، فنستخدمه بسهولة كأنه تصميمنا. نستخدم هناك Spartan3. هذا الجهاز ليس باهظ الثمن ، بل رخيص نسبياً ، لا أعتقد أنه يتعدى ال900 أو ال1000 ريال. www.xlinx.com​ 
درسنا مواضيعنا من كتابين : 
*Computer Architecture, A Quantitative Approach
*الثاني ما أدري وين حطيته !! :55: ممكن أحط اسمه في وقت لاحق.
* لكن ملخصات الدكتور مناسبة ، وموجودة على الانترنت ، يمكنك تنزيلها من مجموعة ياهوو
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ITCE362_Group/
إذهب إلى files ، ثم lessons ، وستجد كل الدروس​ 

resources
أنت لست بحاجة لشراء كتاب:
*المواضيع هنا تفي بالغرض:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Computer_architecture
*هذا كتاب مجاني على الانترنت فيه الموضيع المطلوبة أيضاً:
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Microprocessor_Design​ 
*لتعلم لغة الVHDL يمكنك البحث عن tutorials على الانترنت وستجد المطلوب والكثير.​ 
*تصاميم جاهزة بين يديك يمكنك تعديلها\تطويرها تابعة لبرنامج تصميم بروسسرات بلغة VHDL في جامعة University of Valladolid في اسبانيا - كلية Departmentof Electronics Technology ، عنوان موقع البرنامج: 
http://www.dte.eis.uva.es/OpenProjects/OpenUP/index.htm​ 
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## سيد ياسين (4 أغسطس 2007)

من المهم أن أنوه إلى أن تصميم الدوائر الخاصة بالبروسسر ليست صعبة ،

لكن شوية كبيرة ومكونة من وحدات أساسية مفهومة ، يعني مثلاً انت تفهم جزء بسيط يسوي لك 3 bit processor ، وتقوم تكرر منه جزء عشان يصير 32 bit processor ، فتصير الدارة كبيرة بس تقدر تفهمها ،،،

هذي كلها موجودة وممكن تعلمها من المصادر المذكورة ، فلا تحتاج لتصميم بروسسرك لأن تتعلم لغة الـVHDL مثلاً ، مع إنها سهلة وممكن تعلمها لتسرع عملية تطويرك للبحث -إن أردت.

ومعذرة على الإطالة...


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع و اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (5 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود الرائع و اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## المثني بن حارثة (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم من فضلكم اريد المساعدة علي اي مرجع لشرح avr at mega8535 microcontrorller


----------



## المثني بن حارثة (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم اريد مساعدتكم في الحصول علي مصدر سهل وميسور لشرح
AVR microcntroller (ATMega 8535)


----------



## دطجكحم (10 أغسطس 2007)

سوف يكون لنا لقاء............


----------



## بوغريب (16 يناير 2008)

مِشــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## ادور (17 يناير 2008)

مشكورررررررررر


----------



## بوغريب (19 يناير 2008)

فيسرني ان اقدم المساعدة بما لدي من معلومات بسيطة كطالب هندسة حاسوب


----------



## سالم سللوم باسلوم (20 يناير 2008)

اخي ان الmicroprocesser ليس بالسهولة التي تتوقعها


----------



## mros (25 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

آسف لقول التالي لكنها الحقيقة: الردود محبطة كما هو المتوقع من جميع العرب.
الاخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع لك التحية و التجلة ففكرة كهذه قد تطرأ علي أذهان ( البعض ) و لكن من يطرحها للآخرين فهو شخص مختلف، وفقك الله و سدد خطاك.

الاخر مستر كمبيوتر mr.computer هذا حديث شخص يعرف معني كلمتي (علم) و (اجتهاد)، سلمت يداك حفظك الله وبارك الله فيك، و اتمني لك دوام التقدم.

الاخ سيد ياسين: لست أقل منهم في العلم أو في الافكار وفقك الله و سدد خطاك.

الاخوة في المنتدي: ارجو ممن لم يجرب أن يفعل شيئاً أن لا يفتي بغير علم خاصة اذا كنت ممن يأخذون الحقائق العلمية من مقاعد الدراسة ليكتبونها في الامتحان، أعتذر عن قول ذلك أيضاً ولكن الحديث ذا شجون، ولولا وجود الاخوين في المنتدي (سيد و مستر كمبيوتر) لترك صاحب الموضوع الفكرة.

حسنا دعوني أقص ما حدث معي، كانت مجموعة من الافكار في أوقات مختلفة وفي كل مرة يقولون لي نفس الكلام الذي قيل أن ا لموضوع صعب ويحتاج الي الكثير من الامكانيات و انني لا استطيع ان افعل ذلك، فاكف عن المحاولة وتقتل الفكرة في مهدها.

هل تعرفون ماذا كانت اول فكرة طرحتها وقيل لي انك لا تستطيع فتركتها؟. كانت فكرة تصميم معالج !!!.

اقام زملائي الدنيا ولم يقعدوها وقالو لي انك مجنون حالم، لا احد يستطيع ذلك، قلت ساجرب، قالوا كم ممرا سيحتوي 32، قلت ان كانت كثيرة سوف اجعلها اربعة (أي 4bits) فالمهم عندي هو الاداء وكيفية التصميم ولا شيء آخر وهذا النوع من المعرفة سيمكنك من فهم أشياء كثير بشكل أفضل، قالوا وحدة الادخال ما سيكون شكلها؟، قلت سأكتفي بمفاتيح تضغط عليها فتعطيك قيمة ما، قالوا وما شكل وحدة الاخراج؟، قت يمكنها ان تكون LED، قالو لي اين ستصنع هذا المعالج إن شاء الله، قلت يمكنني أن اصنعه من الدوائر المتوفرة في مراكز بيع القطع الالكترونية تحت متناول اي شخص مثل دوائر 74ْْXXX وما شابه. فسخروا مني ولم اجد شخصاً واحداً قال لي جرب. فتركت الفكرة.

فماذا حدث؟، اثناء بحثي علي الانترنت قبل اربعة أو خمسة أشهر (مضي علي هذه الحادثة قراب الاربع سنوات وكنت في السنة الاولي الجامعية وقتها) وجدت مبرمجاً وليس مهندس قد قام بصنع المعالج، الشيء المحزن في الموضوع أنه قد قام بصنعه كما وصفته بالضبط لم يزد ولم ينقص حرفاً و اصبح ممن يشارون اليه بالبنان.
(المعالج 4 بت ، يستخدم LED كوحدات اخراج ومبني من الدوائر 74XXX وما شابه).

حسناً هذه الاولي، ومن بعد فكرت في طائرة بدون طيار كما يسمونها فسخروا مني فتركتها،ومرة اخري صنعها شخص آخر، و اكثر من ثلاث او اربع مشاريع اخري وفي كل مرة اسمع نفس الكلام فاتوقف، ويقوم بالفكرة شخص آخر.

جلست مع نفسي في يوم من الايام، وكنت في السنة الخامسة من البكلاريوس، وقلت لنفسي هل انا فعلا غريب الاطوار كما يقولون (سمعت هذه الكلمة كثيراً وفي الاخر اكتشفت انهم يقولون ذلك لجهلم لا اكثر بما اقولون فتوقفت عن الحديث فيما لا يفهمومنه واصبحت اتحدث فيما يفهمون) أم ان العيب فيهم، ولكن مهلا كل الاشياء التي فكرت فيها وصنعها اشخاص آخرون لم يكونوا بافضل مني في جانب من الجوانب، اذا انا علي صواب، وكانت في تلك الفترة تجول في رأسي فكرة بناء نظام تشغيل كمشروع تخرج، وكانت علاقتي باللينكس ضعيفة، وعرضت الفكرة علي مشرف الدفعة فماذا قال: ضحك وقال لي: انت تعيش في عالم وحدك، نظرت اليه في هذه اللحظة وقلت: لا لن تفعلوا بي هذا مرة اخري، عرضت الفكرة علي بقية الدفعة فسخروا منا، قلت: هذا دأبكم ولو قلتم شيئاً غير ذلك لاصبت بسكتة قلبية، في الآخر وافق ثلاثة (مجانين) آخرين علي العمل معي في هذه الفكرة المجنونة.

عثرت علي موقع اللينكس فروم اسكراتش، بدأنا العمل، انتهت السنة الدراسية وكنت قد بنيت نظام تشغيل لينكس علي جهازي الخاص، كان يعمل علي سطر الاوامر ولكنه كان من الصفر.

لم يفهم احد من المناقشين شيئاً مما قيل في المناقشة، وأحسبني حصلت علي درجة ضعيفة ايضاً بسبب ذلك، خرجت من الجامعة و علمت علي النظام لوحدي، قمت ببناء واجهة تثبيت بسيطة من الصفر ايضاً و حصلت علي اسطوانة (قرص ليزري) قابل للاقلاع وعليه واجهة التثبيت و تستطيع تقسيم القرص الصلب وإنشاء نظام ملفات عليها ولكن لم اكمل القرص الي الاخر لتصبح توزيعة لينكس كاملة نسبة لانشغالي، وقمت بإنشاء اسطوانة Live لفيدورا 3، حجم الاسطوانة 450 ميغا وعلي القرص الصلب حجمها 2,6 قيقا، وايضا اسطوانة Live للاصدارة RHEL4 بها كل مشغلات الصوت و الصورة و ادوات التعامل مع ملفات PDF,DJVU,CHM و الكثير.

و الحمد لله اولاً واخيراً، فهو التوفيق من عند الله.

آسف اذ اطلت حديثي ولكن الموضوع ذا شجون كما اسلفت، وذكرني بما كان يقال لي.

و انا انتهز هذه الفرصة لكي اطلب من الاخوية: مستر كمبيوتر ، و الاخ سيد ياسين إنشاء قسم خاص بتصميم المعالجات علي المنتدي، نقوم فيه بتمصميم معالج من الالف الي الياء باستخدام دوائر في منتاول الجميع وشرح كيفية القيام بذلك.
وسوف اساهم فيه بما استطيع من جهد.

وفقنا الله وإياكم الي مافيه خير الامة الاسلامية و العربية.

دمتم في رعاية الله وحفظه.
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.


----------



## mrcomputer (31 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا اخي mros على اهتمامك
انا مستعد للمساعدة في قسم لتصميم المعالجات و الانظمة الرقمية و لكن رأي المشرفين هو الاهم في هذا الموضوع فهم اصحاب العلاقة في تنظيم و ادارة المنتدى
اذا تم فتح هكذا قسم يمكني ان اساعد بدرس واحد اسبوعيا (لا استطيع اكثر من ذلك لاني مشغول بمشروع تخرج في الفصلين القادمين).
اما عن الذي نستطيع فعله: تقريبا كل شيء -بالعمل الدؤوب طبعا- و لكن على وجه التحديد يمكننا تطوير نظام حاسوب من الصفر على سبع مستويات و ثلاث مراحل
المستويات
1-مستوى المنطق الرقمي
2-مستوى البرامج المايكروية (ميكروبروجرمز)
3-مستوى تعليمات الالة
4-مستوى نظام التشغيل 
5-مستوى المجمع (الاسمبلي)
6-مستوى لغة البرجة
7-مستوى التطبيقات(applications)
المراحل
1-التصميم الوصفي
2-التصميم التركيبي
3-التصميم الفيزيائي و التنفيذ
و لكي يستطيع الكل التجريب دون الحاجة الى شراء القطع يمكن ان ننفذ العمل من خلال المحاكاة.

ماذا نستفيد؟
اذا اصبحنا قادرين على تصميم نظام حاسوب كامل فيمكننا على سبيل المثال
- ان نصنع برنامج يحاكي جهاز بليسيشن ثم تشغيل الالعاب دون وجود بايستيشن حقيقي اي صنع مشغل بليستيشن
- يمكننا تصميم كروت لاجهزة الحاسوب مثل كروت الشاشة لاغراض مختلفة مثل تسريع فرز البيانات او تسريع عمل مترجم ما مثل c++ او برولوج
- يمكننا صنع كرت يحاكي جافا فيرتوال مشين لتسريع اداء الجافا
- يمكننا الانطلاق لعالم المعالجات الحديثة مثل السوبركومبيوتر و النيروكومبيوتر و غيرها
- و بالطبع يمكننا ان نذهب الى ما وراء الخيال! 

و كتشجيع ارسل اول نظام حاسوب صممته في حياتي وهو دارة قفل رقمي تستخدم رقم سري تحتوي على وحدة تنفيذ و وحدة تحكم
ارجو من المشرفين التفكير في الامر بجدية


----------



## دطجكحم (5 فبراير 2008)

أضم صوتي معكم.................


----------



## mros (10 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.

الاخ الكريم 
mrcomputer
جزاك الله خيرا، وففقك الله وسدد خطاك.

الاخ:
دطجكحم
نشكرك علي دعم الفكرة، وفقك الله.

الاخوة المشرفين: نرجو اجابة الطلب، هل من الممكن إنشاء هذا القسم.

و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## mros (10 فبراير 2008)

وشكرا علي نظام التصميم، سوف القي عليه نظره في اقرب وقت.

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## hilal_bn (21 فبراير 2008)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## hilal_bn (21 فبراير 2008)

thankksssss


----------



## eng_moh1988 (17 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات النفيدة


----------



## mirotawa (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*إلى الامام*

أحوتي كان هذا فكرة رأعة وموضوع شيق كنت أبحث ويارب تعينوني 
انا بجد أريد ان عمل processor بنفسي وكثر غري مستعدون ومتشوقون لذلك وانشاء الله سوف نعمل جميعا في ذلك 
بدأت بي تصميم شاشة multi touch وانشاء الله اول مخلصها هطورلها بنامج.
لو ممكن تساعدوني بالمعلومات أكون شاكر.


----------



## انا هو انا (26 أكتوبر 2010)

حبي احنه العرب كذه ما نهتم في الاساس والاصل او المبداء الذي تستند اليه النضريه وبهذا ناخذ تطور النضريه يعني ناخذ الشي من النهايه


----------

